# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 36)



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2017)

*Where do you get your inspiration for your designs/projects, no matter how big or small they are.






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course anyone who's not under water....



*


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2017)

All over. Sometimes it happens by accident, sometimes I'll see a vintage piece, sometimes it's the end use that dictates the design. Sometimes the piece of wood will dictate the direction I go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 3, 2017)

My wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2017)

For me it is often dictated by a need for something. sometimes its just to satisfy the urge to create something artsy like a turning or a scrollsaw project. Other times its for furniture for the home and then it usually follows a certain style that I like. In that case there are certain masters that I draw inspiration from. I tend to like arts and crafts style or mission style, love green and green, Sam Maloof's style is also a favorite, prairie style, I like some shaker and farmhouse styles or combinations of all of these. 
As an example I built a set of end tables in the mission style and by just making them taller and with a slightly larger top the took on a prairie style, kinda Frank Loyd Wright if you will. I saw what @Brink did recently with some drawer pulls and how he incorporated some ebony in the design of the cloud lift pulls he made, very Green and Green, not a 100% but it did pull in some of those elements, very cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Sep 3, 2017)

For me in everything I do it's simply getting a wild hair and going for it. Perfect example is the plasma cutter that I just bought
My first plan for it is making a couple fire pits out of the ends of an old propane tank, after that who knows.
The one thing that I do look at is everything that I buy will give me another option to make money when I quit working for other people and it is always better if it's mobile.
Some projects I do are out of nessecity and some I get asked to do, but for the most part I just have an idea and run with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2017)

I monkey around until,I come up with something

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2017)

mostly from old stuff. even coved box inspiration was from old drawer front

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 3, 2017)

It is one of the few times in life I get to listen to the voices in my head and do what they tell me to do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 3, 2017)

I am always looking at some object, old, new, furniture piece or accessory piece and thinking how to incorporate what I like about it into something I make. 
Being around a bunch of like minded folks such as WB is a great way to see and gage reactions to your own and others work and draw inspiration.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> mostly from old stuff. even coved box inspiration was from old drawer front



How old?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2017)

Brink said:


> How old?
> 
> View attachment 133576


I betcha @Mike1950 remembers that chair.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I betcha @Mike1950 remembers that chair.



That's just mean.


He sat on that chair when he was in grade school with Moses.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TimR (Sep 3, 2017)

Brink said:


> How old?
> 
> View attachment 133576


3350 years old (give or take a few years)...just don't make em like that anymore.

And just think, when that chair was being made, the oldest living tree (Methuselah bristlecone pine) was already about 1500 years old!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2017)

TimR said:


> 3350 years old (give or take a few years)...just don't make em like that anymore.
> 
> And just think, when that chair was being made, the oldest living tree (Methuselah bristlecone pine) was already about 1500 years old!!



Didn't @Mike1950 plant that tree?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2017)

Grrrrrrr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Didn't @Mike1950 plant that tree?



I think it was him and his grandson. Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 4, 2017)

Mostly just pops up in my little pee brain

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


> Mostly just pops up in my little pee brain



I've never designed projects with that brain.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've never designed projects with that brain.....



I have, but they're not really designs the general public should see.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Sep 5, 2017)

justallan said:


> For me in everything I do it's simply getting a wild hair and going for it. Perfect example is the plasma cutter that I just bought
> My first plan for it is making a couple fire pits out of the ends of an old propane tank, after that who knows.



You probably have already thought of this, but please make sure you empty the propane tank first.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Sep 5, 2017)

Sometimes inspired by what I see, sometimes just a thought that I have that I try to turn in to reality. No particular style in mind, just what I (or my wife) like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2017)

kweinert said:


> You probably have already thought of this, but please make sure you empty the propane tank first.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 6, 2017)

It made it through the big fire we had in 2012, but just barely. There's a spot on the top of it that had swelled up a bit, but it didn't explode. The valve has been removed since then, so it ought to be good. I'll check how it smells and go from there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Sep 6, 2017)

justallan said:


> It made it through the big fire we had in 2012, but just barely. There's a spot on the top of it that had swelled up a bit, but it didn't explode. The valve has been removed since then, so it ought to be good. I'll check how it smells and go from there.


@justallan Do you have any fires on the ranch now. I understand a lot of the west is on fire. Hope all is well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 6, 2017)

CWS said:


> @justallan Do you have any fires on the ranch now. I understand a lot of the west is on fire. Hope all is well.


 We had two yesterday morning, both directly under the high volume transmission lines going from the power plant to feed the big city. One was 7 acres and I don't know about the other. The county got right to the one that I went to and the boss got a line around the other with his dozer. We got extremely lucky on both of those, it's getting pretty darned dry up here and this time of year we'll start having lightning storms quite often from here on out.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------

